# New Beekeeping Blog



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Flow Hive: A beekeepers take on all the buzz

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/2/20/flow-hive-the-beekeepers-take-on-all-the-buzz


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

A guide for making sugar syrup for backyard beekeepers.

Also, gives you information on how much 2:1 syrup you need to feed to get _____ frames of capped "honey" for the winter.

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/alabamabeekeepingblog1/2015/2/25/sugar-syrup-math-for-beekeepers


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Working with Community Gardens

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/3/14/community-gardens-and-honey-bees


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Make 5 gallons and 1 gallon of sugar syrup at a time with pre-marked 5 gallon buckets.

We did the sticky work for you.

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/3/21/sugar-syrup-for-bees


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Learn from our mistakes on keeping bees without foundation.

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/3/27/building-and-using-foundationless-frames#


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Lot's of beekeepers keep bees without gloves. After all, beekeepers have been around longer than beekeeping gloves have.

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/5/9/keeping-bees-without-gloves


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/8/15/when-do-i-add-an-entrance-reducer

Beekeepers are told to put an entrance reducer on each hive before winter starts. Oft citing the need for an entrance reducer is to keep rodents out. It certainly does do that, but that's not why we use them.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

5 Reasons you need a hive scale

Hive scale data can supply so much information. Learn in 1 year, what normally takes years to learn through traditional observation. From reading how the weight changes week to week, we can learn what is happening in the hive without having to open it.

Follow our blog through this link

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/9/19/hive-scale-for-bees


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

A little blog on the current state of organic honey in the US and how it affects beekeepers

Follow the link to go straight to the blog

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/7/29/organic-honey


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

There are several errors in your blog post (re organic honey) which make it less than useful as a reference.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

deknow said:


> There are several errors in your blog post (re organic honey) which make it less than useful as a reference.


Thanks for the feedback. It would be helpful for all of us if you could tell me what those are. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Adam, with all due respect, it isn't my job to fact check your blog.
You've posted a link to information that is not accurate. 
I'm more inclined to contribute to a discussion that takes place on Beesource than I am to proof someone's information and copy from their commercial site.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

It seemed like you knew something that I didn't about organic honey. I'd be happy to update the blog and correct it if I wrote anything that was false. If there are errors, send me the details and i'll fix it.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

To begin with, the USDA doesn't certify organic anything. The USDA grants license to certifying agencies (companies). This is just the beginning...your post will not impress a knowledgeable customer.

The most comprehensive info in one place that I know of is here:
https://vimeo.com/10211570
...


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Dean- 
I skipped through, but still watched a fair amount of the video. Really interesting and hadn't run across that before. The biggest thing I gathered was that bees are included in the livestock category. It doesn't seem like they should really belong there, but it seems like organic certifiers are trying to shoehorn apiculture into some category and livestock is the closest thing. Correct me if i'm wrong, but the USDA never incorporated any of the policies Stan was talking about. Even 5+ years later, organic honey is still in the same place without any real progression. 

The USDA is the figure head of the US organic certification. Every US organic label says two words, Organic and USDA. For the sake of keeping it simple and approachable for the average consumer, I wrote USDA. 



deknow said:


> This is just the beginning...your post will not impress a knowledgeable customer.
> ...


Easy on the rock throwing, its not necessary and it's rude. We are all here to learn and share what we know about bees.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

If we feed bees, this is the best way we have found to do it. Low cost, un-intrusive, no drowning and easy to feed larger volumes. 

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/8/15/the-best-and-cheapest-way-to-feed-bees


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

A one page visual primer on a beekeeping. Great for beginners to get a quick understand on parts of a hive, tips and what they need to get started

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/11/15/a-primer-on-beekeeping


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/11/15/what-do-bees-do-in-the-winter

We don't think much about honeybees during the winter. Well they are alive and well, just in a sort of hibernation inside their hive. For the bees it is a race against time and cold weather if they are going to survive the winter.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

*
Does Filtering or Straining Honey Remove Pollen From Honey?*

Honey bees bounce from flower to flower, pulling nectar and collecting pollen from each flower. Day in and day out, foraging for these ingredients, bringing loads back to the hive. Either on purpose or accidentally, pollen...

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/12/1/does-filtering-or-straining-honey-remove-pollen-from-honey


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

*Why use Cypress for Beehives ?*

Pine, cedar, poplar and cypress are common woods used for bee hives. All woods have positives and negatives, especially when used for beekeeping equipment. In Georgia, Mississippi, Alabama and Louisiana, cypress and pine are both popular woods.

Pine is popular because it is inexpensive, grows quickly and is easy to cut. Cypress is popular as it grows slowly in wet areas, creating a denser wood with tight growth rings. The tight rings and naturally present preservative cypressene minimizes decay, allowing cypress bee hives to last longer than any beekeeper does. 

http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2015/12/6/cypress-vs-pine-wood-for-bee-hives


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

*How to Start Beekeeping: Medium or Deep Boxes?*

Our blog on making a decision between using medium boxes or not. 


http://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2016/1/1/how-to-start-beekeeping-medium-or-deep-boxes


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

*How to Start Beekeeping: 10 or 8 Frame Hives
*
Choosing the right beekeeping equipment for you is important. What works for another beekeeper, may not work for you. Prior to buying bees and equipment, educating yourself on the options you have for equipment is essential to your success. 

https://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/beekeepingblog/2016/5/30/how-to-start-beekeeping-10-or-8-frame-hives


----------

